# Kostenlose Homepage mit .tl



## Westfale_09 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt mal ne eigene Homepage bei Homepage Baukasten angelegt. Just for fun um ma zu gucken ob ich noch was kann 

Ich war entsetzt muss ich gestehen, als ich die Designs gesehen habe. 

Nun gut, eins musst man ja nehmen. Ich habe die Flash Animation genommen. Ich wollte oben den Headbanner verändern, weil da nur der Name steht. Das geht aber irgendwie nicht.
Wie bekomme ich da denn ein Bild rein? Oder was anderes?

So ein paar andere Fragen, die mich so beschäftigen:

Wie kann ich die Farbe der Menüpunkte ändern? 
Wie kann ich den gesamten Hintergrund der Seiten ändern?


Über den Quelltext habe ich es probiert. Es geht aber nicht. Da gehen halt nur diese speziellen Sachen wie Laufschrift ( <marquee>) etc. .
Ich habe so ein bisschen Ahnung von HTML-Befehlen. Ich bin daher kein totaler Anfänger. Ich kann zwar mit Frames (ja ich weiß Oldschool) arbeiten und auch ein bisschen mit den neuen Tabellen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das hier machen soll. 

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## shengli (4. Mai 2011)

_(sofern homepage-baukasten.de/)
_
Da gibt es ja auch unzählige Designvorlagen und Beispielseiten. Sollte deine Seite ähnlich aufgebaut sein, so würde ich mir folgende Zeile mal anschauen. 

<img src="http://wtheme.webme.com/img/logo.gif" id="img_logo">    // Sollte der besagte Headbanner sein
_(Den Link zum Logo entsprechend deiner Seite anpassen)_

Hintergrundfarben und andere Geschichten werden in der style.css definiert.

Eine Verlinkung zu der entsprechenden Seite wäre hier auch hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Sry war bisl verpennt. Hier natürlich die Seite westfale09 - Home

Ist seit gestern nichts gemacht. Schriftfarbe etc. kann man ja ändern nur sollte halt die Box, wo der Text ist schwarz hinterlegt sein. 

Meinst du bei der Homeseite in den Quelltext gehen und das abändern?
Weil der Quelltext ist da nicht so berauschend bzw. kann man kaum was selber programmieren.

Auf die CSS Dateien kann ich ja nicht zugreifen =/
Wenn du weißt wie, kannst mir das ja sagen


----------



## Ezio (4. Mai 2011)

Den Baukasten kannst du sowas von vergessen... mach eine echte Homepage!


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Das kostet doch aber was  Ich hatte mal was von 1&1 und ich seh es nich nochmal ein Geld dafür zu bezahlen. 

Diese Homepage dient ja nur zu Testzwecken   Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich mit HTML Editio die Seite selber stricken soll. Aber ich kann die da ja nicht einfügen =/


----------



## shengli (4. Mai 2011)

Gott ist das ein Wirrwarr!

Ok eine style.css gibbet da garnicht  Die Stylesheets sind direkt eingebettet im Quellcode. (Sofern man das so nennen kann)

Also soll der Kontent-Bereich schwarz hinterlegt sein? 

_Versuche mal dem .Style2 ein background-color: auf #000000 zu verpassen_
.style2 {
            font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
            font-size: 14px;
background-color: #000000;  <--
            color: #FFE100; 
            padding-top: 10px;
            padding-right: 15px;
            padding-bottom: 0px;
            padding-left: 15px;
        }
Ansonsten müsste man jede <span class> abändern..

// War eben nicht bei der Sache so ändert man ja die Schriftfarbe   (my fault)


----------



## Ezio (4. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Das kostet doch aber was  Ich hatte mal was von 1&1 und ich seh es nich nochmal ein Geld dafür zu bezahlen.
> 
> Diese Homepage dient ja nur zu Testzwecken   Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich mit HTML Editio die Seite selber stricken soll. Aber ich kann die da ja nicht einfügen =/


 
Kostet nichts, hol dir einen Webspace bei bplaced.net


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Hm. Ich will ja nur gucken ob ich noch so ein paar Sachen machen kann. 

Mal ne Frage. Diese CSS Variante vom Homepage Baukasten ist ja etwas professioneller. Da muss man denk ich auch die Tabelle erstellen wegen der Seitenaufteilung oder?

Wo findet man denn die Stylecheets?

Oder meint ihr mal sollte mit der CSS Variante und HTML Editior oder sonst was arbeiten?


----------



## shengli (4. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich folgen. Man wollte doch  wissen, wie man den Kontent-Hintergrund in der Farbe schwarz definiert. 

Grundsätzlich benötigt man für ein Seitenlayout keine Tabellen mehr.  (Kann alles per CSS bzw. div Kontainer umgesetzt werden) Da aber dieses  Baukastenprinzip auf einer basiert, benötigt man diese in dem Falle  schon. Falls jenes auch weiterhin in Verwendung bleiben sollte..

Die Startseite von homepage-baukasten.de wurde zb. komplett in CSS umgesetzt. Da ist nichts mit Tabellen und so Krams 

*Mein Tipp:* Setze dich ein bissle mit dem Thema CSS und CSS-Layouts auseinander. HTML ist nur eine simple Auszeichnungssprache!

Hier mal ein .:Link:. für Einsteiger kostenlos! Auch interessant könnte dieser .:Link:. sein.

// Edit 
Im übrigen lenkt dieses bling bling und der Flashheader komplett von jeglichem Kontent ab! Sollte man als Webmaster nicht wirklich machen. Schon garnicht in solch kurzen Zeitabständen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Ja bei dem Homepage-Baukasten ist das total mies. Ich werde mir jetzt ne eigene CSS Datei erstellen. Mit den Div Containern hatte ich nur am Rand zu tun daher muss ich mir das nochmal angucken 

ABer ich danke dir für die Hilfe  

Der Flashheader kommt auch wieder raus  Ist halt nur ne Testpage. Nichts das etwas zu sagen hat 

CSS hatte ich mit HTML damals verbunden. CSS Dateien habe ich auch schon erstellt, jedoch noch nicht mit den Div Containern  Aber deine Links sind gut


----------



## shengli (4. Mai 2011)

Jawoll! Das ist der richtige Ansatz! Sollte man Buchtipps benötigen oder oder ... So kann ich dir da ein bissle Input vermitteln! Jedoch komplett ohne learning by doing geht es leider nicht 

MfG
shengli


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab so nen Buch auch hier rumfliegen. Websiten erstellen für Einsteiger 
Aber dank dir werde drauf zurückkommen


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2011)

Also wenn dein Freund Erfolg haben will, sollte die Seite schon richtig gemacht werden. Evtl. rentiert sich ein Webdesigner, wenn du keine Zeit hast es selbst zu machen. 

-Sony-


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Er hat ja ne eigene   Nur bevor die Seite leer steht hab ich das Banner drauf gemacht  Das das dingen nicht ganz leer ist


----------

